# Paint or sealant first??



## kwaka (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all,

About to do my 3rd coat of render, and wondering if there is any reason why I can't paint directly on the render before the pondtite? Logically, it makes sense to seal it last, so none of the paint comes off, but having never done it before, just thought I would see if anyone has already tried it and had issues with that in the past.

Cheers


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 24, 2013)

Pondtite is probably designed to soak in and seal cement-based materials, not a painted surface. It probably won't do what you expect it to do in the way of sealing.

Jamie


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 24, 2013)

In another life I used to work for a paint company in Melbourne and we sold pondtite. Like Jamie said, it's designed for porous surfaces. The other thing to consider is it only comes in 4 colours and from memory it can't be tinted so it limits you artistically


----------



## kwaka (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, thanks for that. So pondtite first, then paint.

Got it. 

Cheers


----------



## phatty (Apr 24, 2013)

i have always painted before pondtite might look at it the other way now


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

i just did a rock wall and used pondtite on top, it gives it a glossy effect but you don't notice it after a while. I made a rock wall a year ago and i sealed under the paint and sometimes if my stimsoni dips in the water and goes up on the rock wall it used to get all over him and i would have to bathe him. it doesn't happen any more really but it used to be a problem...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 24, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Pondtite is probably designed to soak in and seal cement-based materials, not a painted surface. It probably won't do what you expect it to do in the way of sealing.
> 
> Jamie



It is a waterproofing membrane it doesn't soak in as such.

Paint and then seal.


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 24, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> It is a waterproofing membrane it doesn't soak in as such.
> 
> Paint and then seal.



It forms a membrane when it cures. 

I've never used it for a fake rock wall, just going from decade old info. From memory it's an opaque finish so what would be the point in painting at all just to paint over the top with pondtite?


----------



## saximus (Apr 24, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> It forms a membrane when it cures.
> 
> I've never used it for a fake rock wall, just going from decade old info. From memory it's an opaque finish so what would be the point in painting at all just to paint over the top with pondtite?



It also comes in clear


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 24, 2013)

saximus said:


> It also comes in clear



Are we talking about the same stuff?

Bondall - PondTite


----------



## saximus (Apr 24, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Are we talking about the same stuff?
> 
> Bondall - PondTite



Sorry, no. The one I use is a different brand but basically the same thing.

Pond Sealer Clear: Waterproofing: Crommelin


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 24, 2013)

saximus said:


> Sorry, no. The one I use is a different brand but basically the same thing.
> 
> Pond Sealer Clear: Waterproofing: Crommelin




Looks like good stuff


----------

